# Presenting Prices To Clients



## nmerrick (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I hope you're all having a great day wherever you happen to be. Someone asked me a question about how to handle price lists the other day, and it made me realize that one of the things that made a *huge* difference in my photography business was changing the way that clients are introduced to my price list.

In response, I've put together a short article on my blog, called: "*Show Me Your Price List*".

Take a look and please feel free to leave any comments or suggestions on the blog, they are much appreciated.

Many thanks

Nigel


----------



## msf (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I will check it out.

And a question about pricing.  Do you have the same set of print and canvas prices for all types of photography?  I mean do you charge the same for an 8x10 print doing baby portraits, for senior portraits, and for wedding's?  Or do you adjust the print pricing depending on the type of photography?


----------



## Sarah23 (Jan 27, 2009)

VERY, VERY good article! Thank you for sharing! I bookmarked that!


----------

